# FileOutputStream Ausgabepfad angeben



## Tis (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

meine frage ist wie ich beim FileOutputStream den ausgabepfad und Dateinamen angebe


```
File outFile = new File();  <--- Was soll hier rein ? um ein bestimmt pfad für die datei zu haben und den namen der Datei
		Writer out = null;
		try {
			out = new BufferedWriter(new OutputStreamWriter(
					new FileOutputStream(outFile), charset));
			out.write(temp.toString());
			out.flush();
		} catch (IOException e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		} finally {
			if (out != null) {
				out.close();
			}
		}
	}
```

Tis,

Gruß


----------



## CPoly (4. Oktober 2010)

Dafür gibt es eine

Dokumentation

http://download.oracle.com/javase/1.4.2/docs/api/java/io/File.html#File(java.lang.String)
http://download.oracle.com/javase/1...tream.html#FileOutputStream(java.lang.String)


----------



## Bratkartoffel (4. Oktober 2010)

oder um die Meldung von CPoly zu verkürzen:


```
// relativ:
new File("test.txt");

// absolut:
new File("/tmp/test.txt"); // Linux
new File("~/test.txt");  // Linux & Windows (Windows bin ich mir nicht sicher)
new File("c:\\test.txt"); // Windows
```

Ansonsten bitte einfach mal Google fragen 

Gruß
BK


----------



## Tis (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke euch


----------

